

The Misandry Bubble - dsirijus
http://www.singularity2050.com/2010/01/the-misandry-bubble.html

======
sp332
I'm upvoting this because it's thought-provoking, not because I agree with all
the points made. I'd recommend reading it to engage your critical thinking
skills - but of course, don't feed the troll.

~~~
emocakes
I'm with you on this one ^

